# unforgettable, disturbing scenes



## Papa Bones

Just read a thread on another forum about creepy or freaky scenes and sequences in movies that stick with you for a long time. It was pretty interesting. A scene that particularly disturbed me was from Cabin Fever.
Pretty much the whole movie made me feel like I was gonna out-puke that little girl from The Exorcist. But there is a scene in it where one of the girls who gets infected with the flesh eating bacteria is in a tub shaving her legs. The razor is peeling her leg like a freakin' banana and she dosen't even notice.
I saw this movie when it came out on DVD about 2 years ago and thinking about that scene makes my arm hair stand up straight to this day. Have any movie scenes haunted you? Lets hear it


----------



## Lilly

I watched that movie the other night ..yeah that was a good scene.
I did see The Dark last night ..there was a scene that the lady was in like the netherworld ..the coloring they used on it was cool, I thought made it look just creepy enough right


----------



## Sinister

What a great thread! I agree, PB, that scene where Cerina Vincent shaves her legs makes me cringe every time.

For me, one of the first scenes that ever did that too me, and STILL gets to me this day is in the original *Dawn of the Dead*. It's the part where the cops are raiding the housing project. This woman, upon seeing her newly risen husband walking around, rushes to his arms. He becomes frenzied and takes a chunk out of her neck and then her arm.

I have seen many zombie flicks afterward with more impressive bite scenes, but that particular one has stuck in my memory and still brings out the same flinching every time I see it.


----------



## joker

One scene I vividly remember was from watching the CreepShow and grandmas house when I was a kid. It was the one where the guy is living in a germ proof room air tight apartment ends up being over taken by roaches. As the roaches go in and out of his body (especially the mouth) it definately made me nauseaus and cringe all over.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

When Carrie White starts sticking her mother with kitchen implements and right before that when Mrs. White makes a cross with her knife before stabbing Carrie.


----------



## edwood saucer

Oh jeez - there are a few and more come to mind... and just to clarify - I'm talking things I found disturbing on some level more than usual.

When I was younger - it was the floating kid and the guy in the rocker from - both from Salems Lot. I was in 8th grade and didn't sleep a wink after seeing it.

Also - some of the early transformation scenes from The Beast Within. I thought the kid did a great acting job.

There were scenes in Rabid that gave me the willys though I can't remember what they were. But I only watched it once and said I'd never do it again.

I'll post more as I think of them.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I was a kid when I first saw the Exorcist. The head turning scene was the scariest thing I had seen up to that point in my life. I had moved the furniture around in my bedroom so I could see the TV in the living room from my bed. Of course, I was supposed to be sleeping. 

Now the scariest thing on TV is Rosie O'Donnel.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I enjoy horror movies, although they don't scare me. It's a shame, because I wish they did. Here's my two cents...

My favorite 'Oh, $#!+!!' moment was in the movie 'The Ring'. When the mother solved the mystery of the little girl and told her son that they helped her and he responded, "You ~weren't~ supposed to help her!"

As far as creep factor goes, the effect where they film people walking backwards then show it forward and twitchy has always been creepy in my book.


----------



## ubzest

I think this is from an old 'outer limits' the scene is someone washing a spider down the sink and it keeps getting bigger and keeps coming up, to this day I hate putting spiders down the drain...and when I do, I put the plug in eucch!
another is another outer limits or 'night gallery' episode, where a chain comes off this little wooden tiki guy, and when it comes to life the owner can't kill it even after sticking it in the oven!


----------



## tonguesandwich

The spider one was good. Couldn't forget that one.
This one was made scarier because it was the only one ever my parents wouldn't let me watch. I saw it anyway... [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n5tqoJkseQ[/nomedia]


----------



## tonguesandwich

This one scare the ****z out of me as a kid... I was afraid to take a shower for a while. I guess 8 is an impressionable year.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8IWmBC27_M&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## ubzest

Omg! how did you ever find the one about 'amilia' "my heart is palpitatin hereeee" That little zulo guy had the wierdest voice lol. thanks


----------



## EMU

ahhh ... this brings me back, it was a christmas, i THINK i was like 5 or so and my father called me into the living room saying he had a new movie for me to watch... im not sure wich one .. but yes it was Child's Play, the one where they are in the factory. i just sat screamed and cried for most of it but when chucky went under the machine where they stamp the eyes i got so scared i went ot jump over the couch and knocked down the christmas tree, and broke all of the ornaments...

it had haunted me sooo much that i had a fever so high i was hallucinating, and JUST GUESS who was coming to kill me...

my older brother had also gone out and picked up the doll, gotta love brothers,tied me to a chair and threw the doll at me... took me a couple YEARS to be able to go back into our toyroom after that


----------



## AzKittie74

HAHAHA Awwwwww EMU!!! thats horrible! Oh yes you gotta love brothers, they torchered me 2!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

HalloweenZombie said:


> Now the scariest thing on TV is Rosie O'Donnel.


You're a conservative, I take it. 



edwood saucer said:


> There were scenes in Rabid that gave me the willys though I can't remember what they were. But I only watched it once and said I'd never do it again.


The "scalpel" scene? John Landis talks about that scene a lot. On the DVD for Cronenberg's Videodrome, there's an amazing 4-way interview between John Carpenter, Cronenberg, Mick Garris, and Landis where they mention how much scenes from Cronenberg's movies Scanners and Rabid affected people. For Rabid, the only thing that grosses me out is that thing under her armpit. That's just gross!

For me, the scenes that bothered me the most when I saw them are:

Needful Things - the double stabbing scene. When I saw that for the first time, I started thinking this movie was downright evil. What director could be that _sadistic_? Now I watch stuff like Ichi the Killer and barely flinch. But at the time, and certainly the way it's set up with the music, it's *really* nasty.

The Fly (1986) - the arm wrestling scene. Enough said. If you've seen it, I think you remember it!

Theater of Blood - the operation scene ("Basin...! _Bas-in_!!"). Again, if you've seen the movie, I think you'd remember it.

Arachnophobia - the revelation of where the Queen's nest is and the look of the pulsating sack. I was eating a tuna fish sandwich once when watching that scene and I swear, I almost lost it. That huge purple thing is so unbelievably repugnant!

Damien: Omen II - the ice hockey scene.


----------



## BRAinDead

edwood saucer said:


> When I was younger - it was the floating kid [...] from Salems Lot.


Yep, that right there is the scene in any movie that has creeped me out the most. Gives me the heebie-jeebies on so many levels....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ahhh Trilogy of Terror...Thanks TongueSandwich!

Yep. Salem's Lot was creepy. Also, the Changeling.

The priest that was impaled in The Omen stands out for me.

Unfortunately, I was banned from watching all horror movies because I got so scared and had nightmares. I couldn't help it though. I watched every episode of Night Gallery through my fingers. LOL!


----------



## Revenant

The Omen II sequence with the one assassin priest getting wrapped in plastic and set on fire, swinging back and forth screaming while he burned to death. I thought the movie itself sucked but that one scene I can't watch to this day.

And the ending of Se7en (which I consider a horror movie, not a cop thriller) just pissed me off totally. It was a great ending, totally genuine to the spirit of the movie but I hated it, it bothered me so much. And the scene with the dead hooker and the guy with that thing strapped to him. Now that I'm thinking about it that whole f****n' movie bothers me.


----------



## BobC

There are two movies that I really found disturbing as a kid the first one has to be "Re-animator" Holy cow that movie scared the crap out of me. And the Second one would have to be "Evil Dead 2" something about the way that movie was shot gives me the willies I used to be scared of the part when his buried wife comes back to life and dances freaky freaky..lol :jol:


----------



## Night Owl

Stephen King's "Pet Semetary". Anything involving a kid is always disturbing on soooo many levels. Particularly so when said kid is slicing up his own grief stricken mother. Just not cool.

Another scene that has always gotten to me is in "The Exorcist" when the mother is in the bedroom with Reagan, and all hell breaks loose. The door slams and that huge piece of furniture slides in front of it. It's like you don't think it could get any worse, and then she gets _*trapped*_ in there with her worst nightmare


----------



## edwood saucer

Haunted Bayou said:


> Unfortunately, I was banned from watching all horror movies because I got so scared and had nightmares. I couldn't help it though. I watched every episode of Night Gallery through my fingers. LOL!


Haunted Bayou - your avatar looks like somebody that was banned from watching horror movies! Hilarious!


----------



## edwood saucer

I have one more movie bit that creeps me out...

Donald Sutherland at the end of Invasion of the Body Snatchers... when the gal walks towards him and he points her out and screams that creepy scream...


----------



## BobC

Poltergeist was another movie that scared the crap out of me growing up. Those dead bodies in the hole that was for a pool or house that was filled with water and many many other scenes from those movies scared me. :jol:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

USA Network (I believe) did a remake of 'Salem's Lot'. At one point, the protagonists enter the house believed to be the lair of the vampires. While investigating the house, one of the men headed to the basement (with an ominous whirring noise coming from below). As he ascended the stairs, the vampire's trap works as it was designed... The stairs give way (the braces were strategically cut) and the man falls hard... onto the running tablesaw below, sans guard. I couldn't stop giggling as I watched this part over and over again.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenant said:


> The Omen II sequence with the one assassin priest getting wrapped in plastic and set on fire, swinging back and forth screaming while he burned to death. I thought the movie itself sucked but that one scene I can't watch to this day.


I don't remember that scene at all... Are you sure that was Part II? In fact, I don't remember a scene like that anywhere in the entire series.

Someone here just mentioned *Pet Sematary*... There's a part in that movie that makes me nearly sick to my stomach every time I see it. The part with the huge, ugly face that zooms out of the stone. That was frickin' gross! It was the father in law, I think, who attacked the husband at the funeral.

Not to be outdone by the original, *Pet Sematary Two* is more sickening. That scene with the motorcycle bothered me for years. But even worse, the scene with the bunnies... that just pushed me way too far. That is bordering on cruelty to animals. I know they didn't really do anything to them onscreen, but they were cute little bunnies. That movie had no right to do that! That was going too far.

Speaking of going too far, and cruelty to animals... *Suicide Club* was another movie that was entirely disturbing. But that scene in the bowling alley was cheap and filthy. It ruined the whole flow of the movie and was completely unnecessary (though the "Because the Dead" musical number was appropriately dark and sinister).

*Evil Clutch* (1989) - the whole thing was ugly and disturbing. But the scenes with the rock and the wheel were downright... nasty. Totally above and beyond the low budget call of nastiness. I've never gotten over them. I kind of like them now, which is _really_ disturbing. I've gone from being repulsed and- "what are they doing?" because I've never seen anything like this in a horror movie, to really liking the fact that this character just gets pulverized so brutally and completely torn apart...so slowly. It's sick. Especially since he's all alone, in the dark, screaming for help... It's not a funny, wacky, or light-hearted movie. But some part of me has grown to enjoy watching him get so viciously tortured in the middle of the movie... I worry about that a little bit.

*Hostel* - I've never watched a horror movie and seen something that immediately got me to react. Like a twitch in my brain kind of reaction. You know? Like an involuntary, undecided reaction. I always take a few seconds to see something shocking and then be shocked by it. Or whatever. That ankle-slicing scene actually made me wince involuntarily. Like a twitch. It happened immediately and I had no control over it. That's a powerful thing to me. Especially since I'd seen hundreds of horror movies before it and none of them phased me like that scene did. It was incredible.


----------



## Denhaunt

Not the scariest - but one of the most disturbing scenes was toward the end of the movie Hannibal. When Anthony Hopkins feeds Ray Liotta his own brain (sauteed in herbs and butter) during dinner with Julianne Moore. 

That's kinda always stuck in my head as the worst thing I'd ever seen.


----------



## ubzest

anybody crawling on a ceiling freaks me out! I haven t watched many horror movies..Iam too much of a big baby, when I do watch ,I have to have the sound off. watch it and then I can maybe go back and re-watch it.


----------



## Death's Door

Definitely the scene in The Exorcist where it gets crazy. I remember as a kid, it was playing at the King Street Theater and the whole neighborhood was going and my mom said I could not go. I carried on soooo much that she took me. I didn't have enough limbs to cover my ears or my eyes. I was so freaked out.

Also, another movie, Hard Candy, hell of a good movie but there is one disturbing part in which the girl is teaching the guy a lesson and I'm not saying what she was doing but it made me a little sqeamish. Great movie!


----------



## ghost37

When I was younger, Children of the Corn did it in for me!!! When my parents drove by a field of corn, it really freaked me out. I watched this movie about a year ago and couldn't believe how cheesy it was but when your a kid it is just scary.


----------



## Aelwyn

tonguesandwich said:


> The spider one was good. Couldn't forget that one.
> This one was made scarier because it was the only one ever my parents wouldn't let me watch. I saw it anyway...


Know what grossed me out about the vid posted? The woman cut up meat and then didn't wash her hands after. Ewwww....salmonella! Screw the little killer statue.....it's the meat germs that freak me out! 

Nightmare on Elm Street (I think it was Dream Warriors, I can't remember) had one scene that always affected me. A kid was laying on his bed, and Freddy appears over him and is HUGE. He then cuts the kids arms and legs, and uses his tendons/veins as puppet strings.

I saw Hostel II (I think it was), and it was a horrible movie--nothing shocking really. But the end is AWESOME, where the girl rips off the guy's penis and balls and then throws them to the guard dog, who eats them while his handler is yelling "no don't!" in horror that the dog is eating a penis (all the while, the dog just tore apart and ate a guy in the elevator). I was laughing my ass off through that whole scene.


----------



## Revenant

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> I don't remember that scene at all... Are you sure that was Part II? In fact, I don't remember a scene like that anywhere in the entire series.


Then maybe it was III... I remember adult Damien being interviewed on a TV set. The assassin is on a catwalk, jockeying for position above. Something happens and he slips, he gets tangled in some cable or rope and falls off the catwalk and swings, where some plastic is hanging between him and some stage lights. The first swing knocks over the lights and starts a fire, then on the second swing the guy hits the plastic sheeting and swings over the fire which lights the plastic (which of course flash melts around him as it's burning).

I'm not making this up, I saw this scene.


----------



## Ghastly Joker

I have no problem with earlier horror films. It's not that I don't like them, as a matter a fact I love them. However The Grudge really did it for me. Woman is wrapped in bloody plastic and you don't see her and she starts making ths eerie sound from her throat and you see her slide around the corner of a landing on a staircase squirming. It freaked my mom out and she ran out of he room. Japanese Horror films are some of the greatest because we're too used to the typical slasher film. While we focus on that killer who got picked on in high school, they tell some of the greatest ghost stories.


----------



## Aelwyn

Ghastly Joker said:


> I have no problem with earlier horror films. It's not that I don't like them, as a matter a fact I love them. However The Grudge really did it for me. Woman is wrapped in bloody plastic and you don't see her and she starts making ths eerie sound from her throat and you see her slide around the corner of a landing on a staircase squirming. It freaked my mom out and she ran out of he room. Japanese Horror films are some of the greatest because we're too used to the typical slasher film. While we focus on that killer who got picked on in high school, they tell some of the greatest ghost stories.


You mean the original, called "Ju-On"? I loved that, and Ju-On 2, as well! The Japanese know how to make something utterly horrifying without going over the top.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenant said:


> Then maybe it was III... I remember adult Damien being interviewed on a TV set. The assassin is on a catwalk, jockeying for position above. Something happens and he slips, he gets tangled in some cable or rope and falls off the catwalk and swings, where some plastic is hanging between him and some stage lights. The first swing knocks over the lights and starts a fire, then on the second swing the guy hits the plastic sheeting and swings over the fire which lights the plastic (which of course flash melts around him as it's burning).
> 
> I'm not making this up, I saw this scene.


Well, the only Omen movie with Damien as an adult is The Final Conflict (part III). October is coming up, I'll give it a re-watch then and tell you if it's there or not.


----------



## Sinister

To Revenant: It is *The Final Conflict*. Damien Thorn is being interviewed by a British television news reporter and one of the priest entrusted to kill him with one of the daggers from Meggido, fails and is incinerated in the plastic sheeting.


----------



## bluebledthesea

The one that's stuck with me most is The Raft segment from Creepshow 2. I saw it when I was five and basically a group of teenagers are stranded on one of those wooden rafts while a lake monster picks them apart. I still avoid swimming in fresh water twenty years later.

When the guy in the burlap sack moves in Odishon gets me, and when she starts using the wires. Gah...

All of A Tale of Two Sisters is downright creepy.

The Eye Splinter scene in Zombi 2.


----------



## Spooky1

As a kid, the theater scene where the Blob oozes out of the projection booth spooked me. Any time afterwards when I was in a theater and the film would break or have problems I'd think of that scene.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

bluebledthesea said:


> The one that's stuck with me most is The Raft segment from Creepshow 2.


I just re-read that short story recently. It's funny that you just happened to mentioned it. Neat story, if you haven't read it. It's found in 'Skeleton Crew' by Stephen King.


----------



## Vikeman

My first horror film was Night of the Living Dead. I can still remember the scene where the little girl is eating away on that arm. When we went home after the movie, my mom had fixed Hamburger Helper for dinner. Needless to say, I passed on it that night.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The knife scene in 'Pan's Labrynth' was pretty memorable, too. My fiancee is a registered nurse with years of experience, and she couldn't even watch the scene without looking away!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I think the scene that has haunted me the longest is the moor scene in "American Werewolf in London" The distant howl still gives me chills.


----------



## Parabola

Oh, where to begin with this thread...
The first movie that comes to mind is "The Descent". The scene where the woman gets stuck in the tiny little tunnel with the other woman trying to calm her down. That scene is the definition of claustrophobia. 
The second movie that pops up is "Uzumaki". There are several creepy shots in that film, especially when the guys eyes are spiraling around! Search out this movie if you haven't yet. 
Last (for now), is the last 15 minutes of [REC]. It is hands down the creepiest thing I have seen in over a year. This film is already getting the remake treatment as Quarantine, but I strongly recommend watching the original now.

Thanks to all for sharing the things that creep them out!


----------



## Systematic Chaos

For me it was Wrong Turn when they had just discovered the cabin and were exploring it.


----------



## AzKittie74

I LOVE Wrong turn!!!!!! I make everyone watch it who hasn't. I dig anything that COULD happen in real life, it got outa hand in the end with then not dying but I loved it!


The scene in Vacancy when they realize that they are in the room on the tape and the masked guyis behind the wall looking at them was great!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I'd go with The Blair Witch Project, just in general. Most terrifying film I've ever seen since it just crept into my head so bad.

Most frightening part was the end, where on camera you see the missnig guy standing in the corner of the room, facing the wall, just like those little kids from the story...

I saw the film before it's wide release at an art theatre in Santa Monica, CA in the afternoon...every damn shadow or unseen noise walking down the residential street back to my car got my heart thumping. Didn't sleep at all that night...


----------



## BoysinBoo

Silence of the Lambs: The night vision goggles scene. I still have nightmare about this one. 

There was a variation of it in one of the Fear Itself shows. The one where the PI is wearing the Infrared goggles and follows the blood trail to a human shaped heat source, but when he takes off the goggles there's no one there. 

Probably all stems back to distorted reality, or seeing things that aren't there.

What's scarier? Seeing something that isn't really there? Or Not seeing something that is?

Okay gotta stop. Creeping myself out.


----------



## cqedens137

i would have to agree with joker about the creepshow scene with the clean room and roaches.


one of my best oh s... scenes would be at the end of 'night of the living dead' when it's over and ben (i think that was his name) dies. that was not expected.

and another movie that chilled me was '28 days later' especially the street scenes exscaping from from the infected. and the fact that a storyline like that could happen.


----------



## choman77034

28 WEEKS LATER.

The scene where the guys come running over the top of the hill toward the camera. Then seconds later there are a couple dozen zombies come over the top of the hill SPRINTING after him! DAMN that freaks me out. ause I KNOW i couldn't out sprint a zombie that runs as fast as those zombies did!!! 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eekv713f2GI&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

choman77034 said:


> 28 WEEKS LATER.
> 
> The scene where the guys come running over the top of the hill toward the camera. Then seconds later there are a couple dozen zombies come over the top of the hill SPRINTING after him! DAMN that freaks me out. ause I KNOW i couldn't out sprint a zombie that runs as fast as those zombies did!!!


 That is absolutely an 'Oh CRAP' moment!

My friend and I have an ongoing debate as to whether the afflicted in this movie are zombies, or not. I say they aren't, they are just diseased individuals. He says they are, but I think he does that just to try and get my goat. Perhaps, this could be a start for a new thread.


----------



## artsymom83

Well, it's pretty cheesey when I watch it now, but the scene in "IT" where the skeleton comes out of the water and grabs the boys leg... oh man, that scared me death when I was younger. 
And in the new "House of Wax" it always makes me cringe when the bad guy cuts off the girls finger tip with wire cutters. Nothing like that really gets to me, but that sure did!
And it's not a movie, but that documentary, "A Haunting in Connecticut" that comes on Discovery channel has one scene that freaked me out and still gives me the creeps. It's when the older son goes downstairs and that demon guy is standing there with the beard and those dark black eyes. That gave me chills. I'm still scared of that scene even when I know it's coming up. I'm 24 and my husband can be lying beside me in bed, but if that image pops into my head I just want to cover my head with my blanket! lol


----------

